# Egyptian Swift breeders?



## thumpersalley

Looking for ES breeders, preferably in Oregon but other places ok too. I have a couple of pics of mine & want to get opinions on showing them if they are quality enough. Kim


----------



## jbangelfish

*We have at least one*

She is in WI but I'm pretty sure she doesn't show them. I raised them many years ago but I never showed them either. Not much help, am I?

Bill


----------



## risingstarfans

I've seen a few entered at the Pageant. entered by
Nader Hammad,5438 Tampa Ave., Tarzana, CA
John Heppner, 3040 Godfrey, Gilroy, CA
Magda Khalil, no address


----------



## Revolution Lofts

I got a pair of youngsters that i got from a buddy, but I'm in Canada  but i'm sure you'll find someone selling them


----------



## TAWhatley

risingstarfans said:


> I've seen a few entered at the Pageant. entered by
> Nader Hammad,5438 Tampa Ave., Tarzana, CA
> John Heppner, 3040 Godfrey, Gilroy, CA
> Magda Khalil, no address


Well .. this is a biggie in that Mr. Heppner is the current president of the NPA .. definitely a source to consider. I do not know the other two persons or would comment also on them.

Terry


----------



## zhazha2939

H kim I breed Egyptian swift..look up my web site..The egyptian swift inn..Thanks


----------



## mekkabirds

So you where the person responsible for hacking my site..The Egyptain swift Inn...but you know what I'm a member of pigeon talk now...So whom ever you are I suggest you get out of the way..before I take legal action...


----------



## mekkabirds

*Egyptian Swifts*

Do not be deceptive...scamming or defrauding people is a crime.....


----------



## thumpersalley

What the ****? Pm this person who you said "hijacked" your online inn privately instead of hijacking threads! Kim


----------



## sandiego

HI KIM, my mentor Mike McConnell breeds them you might wanna try calling him, and see if he might have some for sale. send me pm. junior


----------



## dewlap1

*Egyptian Swifts*

Hello Kim,

I am a breeder of Egyptian Swifts, I have the blue velvet family and the ottati family. The problem you find here is the US is people like to cross the different families and there for spoil breeds that have been bred for centuries. Good swifts are great fliers and are wonderful to look at. I would like to see what you have.

Check this site out of a friend of mine he has excellant Swifts, and has a lot of info http://www.pigeonnews.com/

Do you have Dewlaps too?

Bill


----------



## mekkabirds

*Swifts*

It's crazy...I've been keeping Swifts over 20 years..it is more of a dying breed..no one has really inquired in such a long time..


----------



## sallumama

*Is this pair perfect Egyptian Swift for flying or performance?*

pair:








or
Link:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150201298867170&set=a.10150201274967170.333129.756537169&type=1

Cock:








or
Link:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150201309062170&set=a.10150201274967170.333129.756537169&type=1

Hen:








or
Link:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150201304607170&set=a.10150201274967170.333129.756537169&type=1

Sir,
Is the pair perfect ES pigeon for flying? I need your opinion sir.




dewlap1 said:


> Hello Kim,
> 
> I am a breeder of Egyptian Swifts, I have the blue velvet family and the ottati family. The problem you find here is the US is people like to cross the different families and there for spoil breeds that have been bred for centuries. Good swifts are great fliers and are wonderful to look at. I would like to see what you have.
> 
> Check this site out of a friend of mine he has excellant Swifts, and has a lot of info http://www.pigeonnews.com/
> 
> Do you have Dewlaps too?
> 
> Bill


----------



## blongboy

sallumama said:


> pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> Link:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150201298867170&set=a.10150201274967170.333129.756537169&type=1
> 
> Cock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> Link:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150201309062170&set=a.10150201274967170.333129.756537169&type=1
> 
> Hen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> Link:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150201304607170&set=a.10150201274967170.333129.756537169&type=1
> 
> Sir,
> Is the pair perfect ES pigeon for flying? I need your opinion sir.


they look like crosses to me ...dont take it wrong ..their beak are alittle bit too long


----------



## dewlap1

I can not see the photos? Could you post again please, thanks would like to help out.


----------



## rpalmer

zhazha2939 said:


> H kim I breed Egyptian swift..look up my web site..The egyptian swift inn..Thanks


You need some content on your page. But at least you have a start.


----------



## zosterops

I do raies Swifts But im in canada Also It all comes down to the type of swift you want I only raies Rehani IN black and its hard to find new blood up here trying but looks like i may need to import some birds to help my lines out since all my breeders are going on 9 years old 

Nick


----------

